# Welche DD Klasse (bzw. Specc) ist schwer zu spielen



## WackoJacko (20. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

bezugnehmend auf die Newsmeldung, Arkan mages seien zu einfach, wollte ich eine umfangreiche Umfrage starten und gerne von euch wissen, welche Klasse (und specc) ihr schwer spielbar findet.

Dabei solltet ihr berücksichtigen:

- CD's
- Rota (oder auch Prioliste)
- Proccs
- Gear

usw...


PS: Flames werden ignoriert


----------



## Tyraila (20. März 2010)

tjoa ich spiel ein arkan magier D .. 



finde eigentlich Feral druiden schwer sprich kittys .. 
bin damit gar net klargekommen


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. März 2010)

Demo Hexer ist schwer also von der rota her....


Aber Kitteh ist auch net wirklich einfach.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (20. März 2010)

Also der Elementar Schamane ist auch sehr einfach. Einfach nur Flammenschock nie auslaufen lassen und Lavaburst auf CD halten


----------



## Skyler93 (20. März 2010)

Ich finde der Furykrieger -.-
Er ist finde ich die schwerste klasse zu spielen(ka ob dudu schwerer ist nie ne katze gespielt)
man muss einfahc auf sovieles achten muss aufpassen wann Zerschmettern procct, und Heldenhafter Stoß richtig einsetzen da man sonst kein bissl wut mehr hat
es gibt soviele gutequipte furys die wenig schaden machen das find ich dann bissl schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donkeloktor (20. März 2010)

jo arkan mage is echt am einfachsten zu spielen arkanschlag, arkanschlag, arkanschlag, arkanschlag, arka.... und beim procc mal arkane geschosse also anspruchsvoll is das bei weitem nich ^^ aber die kätzchen sind echt bock schwer zu spielen :X


----------



## Er4yzer (20. März 2010)

mein main ist fury und der ist irgendwie _gar nicht_ schwer zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles was du machen musst ist blutdurst, whirlwind und permanent die heroic strike taste slammen. in der phase wo blutdurst und whirlwind cooldown haben bei proc einfach zerschmettern. sprich 4 tasten + CDs, mehr brauchst du nicht. dafür hängt der fury aber auch besonders im 10er raid im dmg hinter zB arkan mages und huntern her...


----------



## Skyler93 (20. März 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> mein main ist fury und der ist irgendwie _gar nicht_ schwer zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



evtl auch nur weil du alles draufspammst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war zu naxx - ulduar zeiten wo ich gespielt hab in meinr gilde immer 1-3 platz ^^ nach unseren schurken -.-


----------



## Tyraila (20. März 2010)

Donkeloktor schrieb:


> jo arkan mage is echt am einfachsten zu spielen arkanschlag, arkanschlag, arkanschlag, arkanschlag, arka.... und beim procc mal arkane geschosse also anspruchsvoll is das bei weitem nich ^^ aber die kätzchen sind echt bock schwer zu spielen :X



naja
du musst als arkan magier halt drauf achten das du bei 4 arkanschlag arkanbeschuss machst und wenn geschosssalve procct musst du halt arkane geschosse machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten nach 3 arkanschlag debuff wegen dem ein buff da und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst ist des easy





ja fury krieger sind auch schwer
liegt vll daran das ich eher eine vorliebe zu casterklassen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haner (20. März 2010)

Demo hexer kann man nicht voten.
Wäre dankbar wenn das geändert werden würde.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torfarn (20. März 2010)

ich weiß nicht obs daran liegt das der rest meiner chars (insgesamt 6 80er) nahkämpfer bzw. hunter sind aber mit meinem Feuer mage komme ich nichbt richtig klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und arkan hab ich kein bock zu spielen weils einfach zu nievaulos ist


----------



## Orcoo (20. März 2010)

Furys sind eine der einfachsten klassen find ich...
Da finde ich Muti-Schurken um einges schwerer.


----------



## baumthekaito (20. März 2010)

warum steht da nich frost dk?


----------



## WackoJacko (20. März 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> warum steht da nich frost dk?



Hast du schon Frost DKs als DD gesehen? Ich nich klär mich auf


----------



## Er4yzer (20. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> evtl auch nur weil du alles draufspammst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bitte dich.
zu naxx zeiten war der fury-dmg so lächerlich hoch... alleine schon ohne den TG-nerf mit -10%, da war JEDER fury vorne im damage. schon mal 'nen fury gespielt in letzter zeit? tu's bitte und dann poste nochmal.


----------



## Tandoori (20. März 2010)

ganz klar Retri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne mal Spaß beiseite, denke mal Feral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. März 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Hast du schon Frost DKs als DD gesehen? Ich nich klär mich auf



Dual Wield frost DD gibt es.. macht bloß net so imba schaden


----------



## Tyraila (20. März 2010)

Torfarn schrieb:


> und arkan hab ich kein bock zu spielen weils einfach zu nievaulos ist



sowas ist unnett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. März 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> ich bitte dich.
> zu naxx zeiten war der fury-dmg so lächerlich hoch... alleine schon ohne den TG-nerf mit -10%, da war JEDER fury vorne im damage. schon mal 'nen fury gespielt in letzter zeit? tu's bitte und dann poste nochmal.



habe ich Oo und habe mit meinen naxx und uldu zeug immernoch meine 3.7k dps auf puppe gefahren Oo mit ner 226 und ner 219 er waffe
ja zu naxx zeiten, aber mit uldu wurde er genervt, klar zu naxx zeiten war er einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war mal schön das meine klasse auch wenns nur kurz war gebufft war ^^
zudem klar er wurde 10% schaden genervt dafür 20% stärke was ich garnicht so schlecht finde da ich nur auf Stärke ging


----------



## Vultrex (20. März 2010)

es fehlen ein paar Auswahlmöglichkeiten... Wie zB die verschiedenen Magier Speccs.

Es gibt zwar viele Arkanmages mit gutem Eq die teilweise nur guten Schaden machen. Feuer oder Frost muss man schon ein wenig mehr drauf achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (20. März 2010)

Vultrex schrieb:


> es fehlen ein paar Auswahlmöglichkeiten... Wie zB die verschiedenen Magier Speccs.
> 
> Es gibt zwar viele Arkanmages mit gutem Eq die teilweise nur guten Schaden machen. Feuer oder Frost muss man schon ein wenig mehr drauf achten
> 
> ...



Das stimmt zwar schon aber ich habe jetzt die gängigen DD Speccs genommen^^


----------



## Er4yzer (20. März 2010)

3,7k dps... die sache ist eben dass der fury alleine sehr sehr schwach ist. mit average ilvl 255 und nem gearscore knapp unter 5,8k fahre ich auf der bosspuppe ca 4,5k dps (ohne cooldowns, blutdurst, WW, HS und zerschmettern only). und nein ich mache nichts falsch. im 10er raid liegt der dmg bei ca 6,5k, je nach encounter. 25er bei 8,5k. fällt 'was auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mache ca. doppelt so viel schaden im 25er raid wie alleine... und das obwohl ich exakt die selben tasten drücke (wobei das ganze im 25er etwas hektischer ist weil man permanent heroic strike laufen lassen muss. trotzdem spielt sich der fury sehr sehr einfach.

zum thema: ich level grad 'nen hexer hoch und der ist sowohl destro als auf affli recht komplex muss man sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (20. März 2010)

Orcoo schrieb:


> Furys sind eine der einfachsten klassen find ich...
> Da finde ich Muti-Schurken um einges schwerer.



bist du n troll oder so?^^ meiner meinung nach ist muti schurke noch einfacher und macht mehr dmg als der allgemein fiese arkan mage
nur zu info hab disci fury muti und arkan mage =P ich hab ein bisschen überblickt über einfach und schwe.

nochmal edit zu bc zeiten gabs feste rota sowas nenn ich einfach zwar mehr tasten aber immer und immer wieder das selbe is doch dann wieder simpler als ein bisschen schaun was frei ist.

meine meinung


----------



## Karius (20. März 2010)

Es gibt derzeit in WoW keine Klassen die sich schwer spielen. 

Einige gelten als komplexer als andere. An der Basis tatsächlich auch richtig wie ich finde.

Letztlich ist es von Blizzard gewollt, das nichts schwer ist. Das wird sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr ändern. Die Entwicklung im Spiel ist ganz eindeutig.


----------



## Schamanenshake (20. März 2010)

Verstärker shamie ist nicht einfach 
-du hast eine Prioritätenliste (besonders mit t10 2er bony)
-bist nicht von natur aus die top dd klasse
-bist wenn du viel target swichen musst total gearscht ( professor sag ich nur xD )
-bist extrem gear abhängig 

das sind meine erfahrungen 
bin mir sicher es gubt bestimmt noch was schwereres aber enhancer ist nicht ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (20. März 2010)

Ich hab vorher Schurke gespielt und nach langer langer Zeit kann ich garnet mehr beurteilen, ob er in irgendeinem Build schwer war. Aber mit meinem Affli komme ich noch net so gut klar, da geht noch deutlich mehr dmg denke ich.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. März 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> 3,7k dps... die sache ist eben dass der fury alleine sehr sehr schwach ist. mit average ilvl 255 und nem gearscore knapp unter 5,8k fahre ich auf der bosspuppe ca 4,5k dps (ohne cooldowns, blutdurst, WW, HS und zerschmettern only). und nein ich mache nichts falsch. im 10er raid liegt der dmg bei ca 6,5k, je nach encounter. 25er bei 8,5k. fällt 'was auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



job genau das versteh ich ja, durch diese ganzen 20% mehr durch stärke z.B. und ähnlichen sachen find ich den krieger alleine eig. schlechter geworden -.- 
aber in raid ist er schon besser^^ in 25er ulduar fuhr ich auch nur meine 6k dps 10er 5k max ^^ je nach gegner zahl egal ich lvl jetz meinen ele und hoffe der wird was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (20. März 2010)

Heutzutage ist eigentlich keiner wirklich schwer zu spielen, besonders nicht wenn ein überequipter Tank vor einem steht, und das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, dass man nicht unter dne Top drei im Damagemeter landet, wenns mans verschludert...


----------



## Ichtot71 (20. März 2010)

Also wer sagt dämo Hexer sind schwer der sollte sich mal an den kopf fassen! Spielt ne Katze 21 stellige Prio Liste und ist damit die "Schwierigste" Specc atm! Deswegen hab ich vor allen die mit ner katze ihr 11-12k dps fahren richtig Respekt!
Jeder der etwas anderes behauptet hat wahrscheinlich noch nie katze gespielt.

Lg Ichtot


----------



## Cybereule (20. März 2010)

Ichtot71 schrieb:


> Also wer sagt dämo Hexer sind schwer der sollte sich mal an den kopf fassen! Spielt ne Katze 21 stellige Prio Liste und ist damit die "Schwierigste" Specc atm! Deswegen hab ich vor allen die mit ner katze ihr 11-12k dps fahren richtig Respekt!
> Jeder der etwas anderes behauptet hat wahrscheinlich noch nie katze gespielt.
> 
> Lg Ichtot



Wie kommst du auf diese koriose 21? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich spiele selber Mietze und raide auch...

Zähl doch bitte auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (20. März 2010)

- Katze
- Dotlock
- BM Hunter (Der fehlt leider. Viele werden lachen, haben aber meist einfach nie einen gespielt)


----------



## Marccram (20. März 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Dual Wield frost DD gibt es.. macht bloß net so imba schaden



Oh doch machen sie,wenn sie gut gespielt sind.Und genau das is schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (20. März 2010)

Ich müsste das Video mal raussuchen sek *Such* da wird das alles fein erklärt allerdings ist das Video auf englisch und die reden Super schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so da wärs: http://www.viddler.com/explore/parl2001/videos/2/

anfangs ziemlich hektisch wird Nachher aber normal.

Lg Ichtot


----------



## Cybereule (20. März 2010)

Du solltest es aufzählen und nicht einen eventuell guten Video Guide posten q.q




Edit: Hab die Rota Rubrik angeschaut und:

Der Videoersteller ist einfach gut, Scheiße in Gold zu verpacken...

eine Prioritätenliste ist eine Liste von Fähigkeiten, die benötigt werden im Kampf, um die "Rota" zu schaffen, der Videoersteller hat aber Sachen aufgezählt wie :

Shred bei OOC

Beserker so oft benutzen wie es geht

Und das sind Tipps bzw. Hinweise bzw. Grundregeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anders hat man ja aber nicht auf 21 kommen können, das war mir aber klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (20. März 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht auswendig da ich selber nicht main Spiele ich spiel mim twink in sec Kazte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ichtot


----------



## WackoJacko (20. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> - Katze
> - Dotlock
> - BM Hunter (Der fehlt leider. Viele werden lachen, haben aber meist einfach nie einen gespielt)



gebe dir da vollkommen recht spiele auch kitty^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. März 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Oh doch machen sie,wenn sie gut gespielt sind.Und genau das is schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mhm hab mir schon fast gedacht das der auch schaden machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2010)

Also wenn zu der Frage auch der Lowlevelbereich zählt würde ich Schattenpiester sagen. Als ich noch WoW spielte kam ich sowas von nicht zurecht als Shattenpriester zu leveln, dass es als Heiligpriester für mich schon wieder richtig angenehm war (auch außerhalb von Instanzen). Das war aber noch zu Zeiten von BC. Ob es sich verändert hat weiß ich nicht.


----------



## tamirok (20. März 2010)

furry katze und shadow sind am schwersten rest ist easy eign.


----------



## Gorgor (20. März 2010)

da hat tatsächlich jmd MM-hunter abgestimmt?


----------



## Naff2 (20. März 2010)

hencer schami
affi hexer
und zu bc zeiten der feuer destro

keine ahnung wie man sagen kann, katze ist schwer, da hta man bis zu 5 sek wo nur autohits kommen, den luxus haben doch nur schurken ^^


----------



## Mediana (20. März 2010)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will mal diejenigen sehen, die für Blut DK gestimmt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss einfach nur 5 verschiedene Tasten drücken Oo? Da find ich Katze um einiges Schwerer


----------



## breaky007 (20. März 2010)

Orcoo schrieb:


> Furys sind eine der einfachsten klassen find ich...
> Da finde ich Muti-Schurken um einges schwerer.



muti schwer? lol

verstümmeln vergiften.... rota fertig.


----------



## Advokat (20. März 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Hast du schon Frost DKs als DD gesehen? Ich nich klär mich auf



kloar mach nice dmg wenn manns denn drauf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein dk iss aber erst 78 aber aufm ptr stehe ich in hcs immer auf platz eins und bei naxx oda so sogut wie immer in den top 5 ( naja ob das n zeichen von imbaness iss kA aufm ptr laufen ja auch viele noobies rum [<<<])
katze finde ich leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mit dem meele schamy kämpfe ich echt 
was fürs pvp interessant wäre war nen holy/diszi heal *und* *dmg priest* wenn jemand diesen seltenen spec überhaupt mal sieht^^


----------



## Cybereule (20. März 2010)

Unwissenheit lässt grüßen...5 sec als Katze nur autohit? Ja! Wenn man halt keine Attacken drückt...in 5 Sek hat man genug Energie für min. 2...

Ich hoffe ja nur das war von dir ironisch gemeint!


----------



## v3n0m (20. März 2010)

Enhancement Shami is auch nich zu unterschätzen mit ner 12 Tasten Prioliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (20. März 2010)

Hmm also Fury ist nicht schwer zu spielen du hast 4 normale tasten + eine Taste auf Procc das ist nicht wirklich schwer. Shadow ist Naja hab selber einen der geht eigentlich Katze stimm ich dir zu dotlock geht wenn man sich da nen Nachmittag oder so an der Puppe einübt geht das auch. Katze ist verdammt schwer Enhancer geht ist halt mit gutem Gear sehr hektisch zu spielen.

Lg Ichtot


----------



## Dcrazydream (20. März 2010)

Ich hab mich mal mit nem Schurken versucht und andauernd in's Gras gebissen.
Lag es daran dass ich mit dem Schurken nicht klar kam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lag es daran dass Schurken vielleicht schwerer zu spielen sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch immer....

Jetzt spiel ich ne Arkan / Deep Frost Magierin......und mit Arkan lässt die sich ziemlich leicht spielen finde ich (wurde glaub sogar schon erwähnt)


----------



## Daryst (20. März 2010)

Demo/destru Warlock......gähn!
Affli Warlock ist davon der schwerste.
Shadow priest und fury halten sich da eher in Grenzen und beim Mage finde ich persöhnlich alles easy, aber raide mit dem eher selten bis gar net.
Mage/ Schurke finde ich relativ leicht.
Die andern kann ich net beurteilen.


MfG


----------



## Gloir (20. März 2010)

spiele schon lange nich mehr... aber ich denke, wenn man das letze bisschen aus seiner Klasse rausholen will, wird es überall n bisschen anspruchsvoller.... 

ihr sagt arcane mage is einfach.... berücksichtig ihr dann auch sowas : http://wowdata.buffe...lass/blog/8/953 ?

...keine Ahnung, ob es noch so is... aber früher einmal hat man mehr schaden gefahren, wenn man nur Arkanschlag gecastet hat... dafür war das mana schneller alle... nun war die herausforderung, nich oom zu gehen, aber am Ende des Bossfight's kein Mana mehr zu haben ^^ macht ihr sowas?

Sonst kann ich nich viel sagen... mit Priest hatte ich zwei Healspeccs und mit meinem Warri hab ich getankt und Pvp betrieben....


----------



## Figetftw! (20. März 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Hast du schon Frost DKs als DD gesehen? Ich nich klär mich auf



lol echt nicht?^^
die machen richtig gut schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit nächsten patch wahrscheinlich mehr als unholy
sicher is das ein dd specc

und kitty ist relativ schwer zu spielen
4 cds nie auslaufen lassen und dazu shred spammen bzw energiehaushalt so regeln das die cds nicht auslaufen
dazu noch tigerfury & berserk je nahc energie zünden.
is schon relativ aufwenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (20. März 2010)

also ich glaube, aus meiner sicht (spiele als main nen hexer) das sicherlich die energie klassen also katze / schurke im pve am schwierigsten zu spielen sind... kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich keinen hang zu energie-klassen habe... 

sonst finde ich den affli schon recht anspruchsvoll... 

alle die sonst fury sagen, die sollten sich ganz gewaltig mal an den kopf fassen... ich hatte meinen warri gelevelt als ms und def... dann iwann mal (lvl 78^^) auf fury umgespecct und dann fix nen guide gelesen und beinahe in ohnmacht vor lachen gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist die lächerlichst-einfachste dd-skillung die ich je gespielt habe... und ich hab auch ne zeitlang nen retri vom kollegen gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overskilled (20. März 2010)

Ich hab nen shadow .. mi8t dem ich eig für mein gear schlechtes dps hab ... hab icc gear un nochn bissl t9 mit t10.5 und fahr nur um die 4 k dps -.- need tipps ^^


----------



## Messerset (21. März 2010)

Letztendlich sind alle DDs schwer zu spielen. Hängt nur vom Encounter ab. Jeder Idiot kann eine Rotation an Saurfang laufen, aber sobald du Ziele wechseln und aus Void Zones rauslaufen musst, zeigt sich, ob du spielen kannst!


----------



## Vicell (21. März 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Hast du schon Frost DKs als DD gesehen? Ich nich klär mich auf



Dualwield Frost DKs liegen im DPS in etwa gleich auf mit Unholy DKs, allerdings mag den Spec keiner so wirklich, obwohl er verdammt geilen Support bringt. ^^


----------



## TheGui (21. März 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Dualwield Frost DKs liegen im DPS in etwa gleich auf mit Unholy DKs, allerdings mag den Spec keiner so wirklich, obwohl er verdammt geilen Support bringt. ^^



den selben den auch ein Schamane bereit stellt :O
Der besste DK suport kommt vom Unholy, rest kann von ner anderen klasse ersetzt werden.

schwer is Frost auch nich, nur Procluck abhängig... sonst nix!


----------



## Shany (21. März 2010)

wer sagt furrys sind schwer soll ma MS spielen. ich weis, is auch ned so schwer aber fordernder als furry. man muss auf 2 statt einem procc achten, mit HS bedächtiger umgehen und auf REND achten.
unholy und blut dks sind extrem einfach. statische rota abspielen und da sind die dps. bei frost noch auf 2 proccs achten die im idealfall IMMER zusammen benutzt werden sollten.
MM hunter haben ebenfalls ne statische rote, die sich bei 20% minimal verändert, also auch ned sehr schwer, sv fällt mir grad ned mehr ein xD
katze hab ich keine ahnung, hab nur nen lvl28 heal dr00d, aber wenn viele meinen das se so schwer is wird was drann sein.


----------



## WackoJacko (21. März 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> den selben den auch ein Schamane bereit stellt :O
> Der besste DK suport kommt vom Unholy, rest kann von ner anderen klasse ersetzt werden.
> 
> schwer is Frost auch nich, nur Procluck abhängig... sonst nix!



Das mag sein aber für mich ist Frost DD DK ein Exot sehe ganz ganz selten mal einen im Raid und meistens sind des dann welche die keine 3k dps fahren...


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. März 2010)

Affli demo und Shadow priest (destros sind fürn anfang gut und auch ziemlich einfach^^)


----------



## Kaliaba (21. März 2010)

- enh Shami wenn du nicht auf die cd´s aufpasst wie magma und flammenschok geht dir ne menge dps verloren


----------



## Chillers (21. März 2010)

Shany schrieb:


> katze hab ich keine ahnung, hab nur nen lvl28 heal dr00d, aber wenn viele meinen das se so schwer is wird was drann sein.



Katze ist nur schwer, bis man das nötige gear hat, genug Leben hat und auf Rüstungsdurchschlag sockelt.


----------



## TheDoggy (21. März 2010)

Kätzchen.
Zumindest bin ich mit der Prioliste hoffnungslos überfordert... xD


----------



## SarahBailey (21. März 2010)

Ich find Shadow ist relativ anspruchsvoll... man hat zwar keine Proccs, die man unbedingt ausnutzen muss, aber andererseits hat man auch "nur" eine Priotätenliste, die man den Situationen anpassen muss. Außerdem muss man sehr genau darauf achten, wann die Dots auflaufen, Gedankenschlag auf Cooldwon halten und noch viel kleines zeug, was Im Endeffekt aber viel ausmacht. Was mit reinspielt, ist, dass man ist bei vielen Targetwechseln halt gear***t ist und der Damage unglücklicherweise schlecht mit dem Equip skaliert, man also sehr sehr gutes Equip haben muss, um auch wirklich guten Schaden raushauen zu können. 
(Für mich persönlich ist der Shadow nicht mehr so schwer zu spielen aber das liegt auch an jahrlanger Übung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bioernus (21. März 2010)

also wenn der arkanmagier einfach ist, was ist denn dann der frostmagier im pve????
hab mir gerade einen specc angelegt, das ist ja nur frobo schiessen, wenn man hirnfrost aufgrund genügend tempo weglässt. :-)

und selbst wenn der magier im pve einfacher zu spielen ist als andere klassen, ist er immer noch keine faceroll-klasse, da er auch genügend schwächen hat im gegensatz zu manch anderer klasse *husthust*


----------



## mccord (21. März 2010)

katzen druide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (21. März 2010)

Orcoo schrieb:


> Furys sind eine der einfachsten klassen find ich...
> Da finde ich Muti-Schurken um einges schwerer.



rofl ja verstümmeln verstümmeln ach was solls vergiften und das selbe wiederholen oO

btt:ich finde shadow ist anspruchsvoller as mutilate schurken und arkan mages von katzen hab ich kp xD

Mfg wiikend


----------



## Gerti (21. März 2010)

Am schwersten war eindeutig der 0/21/40 Opferlock zu BC-Zeiten!


----------



## Knallkörper (21. März 2010)

Hab ne menge klassen, aber am Knackigsten find ich Demo-Hexer und Kitty obwohl sie nicht grad schwer sind nur ist mehr rumgehacke auf der tastatur von nöten! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hackle (21. März 2010)

weil grad wer meinte wiso hier jemand MM Hunter angekreuzt hat.
Als Arp mm braucht man schon bissl mehr klassenverständnis als bei manch anderer klasse......
der großteil akckt ab wens ums target switchen geht als mm
auch wenn der grundstein der rota leicht ist kann man massig viel falsch machen (siehe die ganzen equipfragen im hunterforum zwecks arp -.-)


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Wieso gibt es für alle Klassen specs und bei Magier steht einfach nur Magier da...ich fühle mich gemobbt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde den Schurken die schwerste Klasse, da die rota ziemlich nach situationen entschieden werden muss. 

so far..


----------



## Namari (21. März 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> warum steht da nich frost dk?



Und die Schutzkrieger/-Paladine fehlen ja auch  o0

Jeder sollte mit seiner Skillung rumspielen und neues testen und nicht jeder muss mainstream skillen, aber irgendwo hört der Spaß doch mal auf oder?


----------



## Alux (21. März 2010)

Also der Shadow ist nich so schwer zum spielen. Man braucht nur ein wenig Equip und die Rota muss stimmen, wobei das Timing stimmen muss.

Vampirberührung
Verschlingende Seuche
Gedankenschlag
Gedankenschinden
Schattenwort Schmerz

Schattenwort Schmerz wird zuletzt gecastet da dann Schattenwirken 5 Aufladungen hat.

Danach immer Gedankenschlag wenn ready, dazwischen Gedankenschinden.
Vampirberührung und Verschlingende Seuche immer erst kurz vorm Auslaufen erneuern. Schattenwort Schmerz muss nicht erneuert werden, da es durch den Skill automatisch
beim casten von Gedankenschinden erneuert wird.

Auf diese Weise bin ich in ICC 25er unter den ersten 5 dmg mässig bzw 4-3 bei den Boss Fights. 




Nun ich finde Feral Druide als Katze recht schwer da hier das Equip wichtig ist für die Dmg. Als Tank finde ich den Druiden sehr einfach genauso wie den Paladin. Mit dem Krieger habe ich keine Erfahrung.



Der Unholy DK ist auch sehr auf Timing aufgebaut außerdem muss per Makro an jede Attacke in der Rota Runenstoß angefügt werden damit er so oft wie  nur geht procct. Zum leveln ist Unholy sehr geeignet finde ich.


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2010)

Tut mir leid kann nicht Antworten weil der Frost DW Dk nicht dabei ist :>. Ich finde diese Klasse (ja der DK gogo Flame ON) + Frost dw Specc nicht am schwersten aber anspruchsvoll (also meine Skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frost DW Specc  ), weil man sehr viel auf seine Proccs und die Rota achten muss. 
Rota: Seuchenstoß->Eisige Berührung->Auslöschen->Blutstoß->Pestilenz->2xFroststoß->3xAuslöschen->Froststoß->2xAuslöschen->Blutstoß->Pestilenz->....
Raureif procc? -> Tötungsmaschinen Procc? wenn nein Kälte des Todes zünden, wenn ja heulende böe.
Tötungsmaschine procc? -> Raureif Procc? wenn nein, dann wenns möglich ist kein Froststoß usen (außer es kommt jez in der rota), wenn ja Heulende Böe.

Das is meine meinung der Dinge wies bei anderen Klassen aussieht keine Ahnung.

MFG YINJ


----------



## WackoJacko (21. März 2010)

Namari schrieb:


> Und die Schutzkrieger/-Paladine fehlen ja auch o0
> 
> Jeder sollte mit seiner Skillung rumspielen und neues testen und nicht jeder muss mainstream skillen, aber irgendwo hört der Spaß doch mal auf oder?



Dann hätte ich ja auch Bäumchen Healschami Def Krieger etc.... auch reinschreiben sollen weil die ja auch dmg machen können wie die verrückten oder??^^

Ich habe wie bereits erwähnt alle *gängigen* DMG Speccs genommen ende teniente^^


----------



## techno91 (21. März 2010)

meine Meinung: 

leichtesten Klassen: ArkanMage und Mookin (wegen easy rota)

schwerste Klassen: Schurke und Feral


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (21. März 2010)

für mich  is ganz klar der gebrechen hexer:
diese nutzen nämlich haupstächlich dots als hauptschadensquelle und bearbeiten ihr ziel zusätzlich mit schattenblizen. klingt einfach? weit gefehlt!
das problem liegt darin, das sie kurzlebeigen gegnern nicht sonderlich weh tun (das erklärt sich von selbst: gegner kippen um bevor die ersten ticks der dots anfangen). hier hilft man natürlich mit einer saat der verderbnis nach wenn es gegnergruppen sind. und hier ist ein weiterer aspekt: destros nutzen einfach gemütlich feuerregen und afflis müssen die ziele nacheinander mit ihrem verseuchten samen infizieren um mächtig aoe zu verursachen. dies erfordert wieder einmal mehr aufmerksamkeit.
das dicke aber: bei langlebigen gegnern (logischerweise bosse) entfalten afflis ihr großes potenzial. richtig gesetzte dots, einhalten der prioritäten etc. sind voraussetzung, um dem gegner richtig auf die pelle zu rücken. das ergebnis: ein höherer schaden als bei den extrem einfach zu spielenden destros!

bei den restlichen klassen kenn ich mich leider nicht sonderlich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwar zock ich auch nen shadow, wage es aber zu sagen das der am meisten einem affli ähnelt (sprich: haufenweise dots). dieser ist ebenfalls etwas anspruchsvoll.

ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das andere klassen ebenfalls sehr anspruchsvoll zu spielende specs haben, die für mich fremd sind, da ich sie erst noch ausprobieren muss.


----------



## techno91 (21. März 2010)

Namari schrieb:


> Und die Schutzkrieger/-Paladine fehlen ja auch  o0




edit: is ja auch die frage nach den schwersten dd speccs <.<


----------



## Occasus (21. März 2010)

1.) Dudu (Katze)
2.) Affli
3.) S-Priest 

Wobei S-Priest und Affli fast gleich "schwer" zu spielen sind.


----------



## Runenleser (21. März 2010)

ich finde man kann nicht generell sagen obs schwer oder einfach zu spieln ist, komm halt immer auf den spielstil an. ich kann zum beispiel nicht gut shadow priest und mage spieln,ich komm halt besser mit melee klassen klar aber denke das ist für alle unterschiedlich


----------



## Boéndil234 (21. März 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Hast du schon Frost DKs als DD gesehen? Ich nich klär mich auf



natürlcih mit 2 einhandwaffen geht ordentlich ab


----------



## Da Magic (21. März 2010)

....


----------



## Da Magic (21. März 2010)

....


----------



## PumPam (21. März 2010)

du spielst keien  dk oder :-D 
du hast vergessen dualwild dk also den frost dk


----------



## Meeragus (21. März 2010)

am "schwersten" fand ich auch die Rota der Katze...und ich hab schon alle Klassen gespielt :-)


----------



## TheGui (21. März 2010)

mccord schrieb:


> katzen druide
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is wirklich geil!


----------



## Zuvo (21. März 2010)

Demo Hexer sidn finde ich schwer zu spielen weil du auf jede menge achten musst wie Meta., Dämo. Energie, Dots aufm boss und auch noch die taktik einhalten und das finde ich schon schwer aber es macht einen heiden spass dem im Raid zu spielen auch wenn ich es noch nicht so gut kann udn als Destro mehr schaden mache^^ aber mit der Zeit wird das besser bin ja fleißig am üben


----------



## Brilliantix (21. März 2010)

am schwersten zu spielen ist eindeutig der Mutilate schurke er bekommt nur keine stimmen weil so gut wie keiner mehr schurken spielt ,ich weis von was ich rede !


----------



## Brilliantix (21. März 2010)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> am schwersten zu spielen ist eindeutig der Mutilate schurke er bekommt nur keine stimmen weil so gut wie keiner mehr schurken spielt ,ich weis von was ich rede !



Spielt alle mal nen schurken und startet die umfrage dann noch mal neu !


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. März 2010)

für katze u affli-lock ist ein wenig übung von nöten, aber nach einer kleinen einspielzeit geht auch alles von selbst. vom sp habe ich recht wenig ahnung, demnach kann ich darüber nicht urteilen.

wer hier fury, retri, arkanmage usw. wirklich ernsthaft genannt hat, hmmmmm....ohne worte....


----------



## talsimir (21. März 2010)

Ich denke man kann grob sagen das jede Klasse für einen Schwer oder leicht zu spielen ist, befasst man sich erstmal mit einer Klasse wird sie immer leichter zu handhaben sein.

Ich selber hatte mit meinem Todesritter Probleme weil ich echt kp davon hatte und deshalb hab ich ihn nie wieder angefasst aber dann dachte ich mir, versuchst du es nomma und schwups es war total einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## ibbi (21. März 2010)

also so schwer is feral dudu nicht ich hab das nach 1-2stunden üben super hinbekommen
aber ist natürlich was anderes als mein arkan mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und machgt auch mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (21. März 2010)

Also eindeutig ist Dudu "Hello Kitty" am schwersten zu spielen. Habe selber mal eine Versucht und dann eine Eule daraus gemacht. 
Bei uns im Raid waren die letzten 3 Katzen kaputt so das wir diese ins Tierheim bringen mussten. ^^


----------



## oens (21. März 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Hast du schon Frost DKs als DD gesehen? Ich nich klär mich auf





jeder dk der auf dualwield geht (also zwei einhandwaffen) sollte frost gespecct sein...und wenn du nun noch behauptest das die keinen damage fahren bist du gewaltig im irrtum...


----------



## AlphaChris (21. März 2010)

Katze ist am schwersten zu spielen,

tausende Fähigkeiten aber welche nimmt man?

naja


Respekt an die, die Katze spielen können


----------



## WackoJacko (21. März 2010)

oens schrieb:


> jeder dk der auf dualwield geht (also zwei einhandwaffen) sollte frost gespecct sein...und wenn du nun noch behauptest das die keinen damage fahren bist du gewaltig im irrtum...



Habe ja auch nich gesagt das die keine DPS machen können habe nur gesagt das ich, wenn ich mal einen im Raid sehe, dass dieser dann meist nich über die 3k hinauskommt O.o


----------



## biemi (21. März 2010)

Wer hat bitte für einen Mage gewählt?
Taste 1, 2 & 3 = 6-13k dps (abhängig vom Gear)

Beim Pala?
Nase auf das Q legen und einmal ganz schnell nach rechts rollen.
Ok bei länger andauernden Encounter könnte das etwas schwieriger werden.


Zum Thema:
Finde Dämo + Affli Hexer schwer zu spielen weil es einfach sehr viele Sachen gibt auf die man achten muss.


----------



## pingu77 (21. März 2010)

Bezieht sich bestimmt darauf dass der Magier angebelich einfach zu spielen ist... Schwachsinn!

Warum unterteilste den Magier nicht in Frost/Fire/Arc? Spielt sich auch alles anders. Vorallem spielt sichs PvP und PvE ganz anders.


----------



## pingu77 (21. März 2010)

biemi schrieb:


> Wer hat bitte für einen Mage gewählt?
> Taste 1, 2 & 3 = 6-13k dps (abhängig vom Gear)



Schonmal Magier im PvP gespielt, oder im High-End-Content? Movement usw. 
Magier ist zwar definitiv leichter zu spielen geworden aber das mit dem 3 Tasten-Schwachsinn -.-'


----------



## ozrahim (21. März 2010)

ich bin ganz eindeutig für affl. hexer, die rota aufrecht zu halten so das du das maximum rausholst, is echt nicht einfach, zumindest sehr anstrengend

mann muss auf vieles achten, wann caste ich nach, wann breche ich seele entziehen richtig ab, lohnt sich noch nach zu doten und wenn welchen dot usw. also ich muss ehrlich sagen das der affl. für mich bis jetzt am schwierigsten war...

hab nie ne katze gespielt aber wenn die anspruchsvoll ist wäre das mal interessant zum testen.....

magier is echt nicht hart, fury warri auch ned, dk schon gar nicht also das sind so meine 80er chars von denen ich behaupten kann mitreden zu dürfen......

was ich noch sehr sehr einfach empfunden habe war der paladin, allerdings is der erst auf 65, ka ob da noch was kommt wo man mehr nachdenken muss, hab mir die oberen skills nicht so angesehen......


----------



## Esda (21. März 2010)

... wie schön, dass ich Feral, Shadow und Enhancer spiele xD

ok, Feral nicht mehr. Aber ich musste doch grinsen, als ich mir das Ergebnis angeschaut hab.


----------



## WackoJacko (21. März 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Bezieht sich bestimmt darauf dass der Magier angebelich einfach zu spielen ist... Schwachsinn!
> 
> Warum unterteilste den Magier nicht in Frost/Fire/Arc? Spielt sich auch alles anders. Vorallem spielt sichs PvP und PvE ganz anders.



Wie oft muss ich das noch sagen ich beziehe mich hier auf die GÄNGIGEN DPS speccs -.-


----------



## Marccram (21. März 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> schwer is Frost auch nich, nur Procluck abhängig... sonst nix!




Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## ChAzR (21. März 2010)

Im Prinzip ist keine DD Klasse schwer zu spielen, jedoch will man die ausgewählte DD Klasse perfektionieren und noch mehr rausholen, ist jede "schwer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nico-Desaster (21. März 2010)

Ist auch eine Frage dessen was man gewohnt ist (:Ich für meinen Teil spiele seit ich mit Wow angefangen habe Katze und finde das Prinzip von daher relativ einfach zu verstehen.Lasse ich aber einen Kumpel von mir kurz meine Katze spielen dann sehe ich nur ein wildes durcheinander Klicken und auf die Tastatur hämmern trotz Erklärungen meinerseits was er machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (21. März 2010)

Frost DW is aber nich gelistet


----------



## Thoma89 (21. März 2010)

Ich spiel nen Fury als Main,. 
Und hätte schon öfters gerne mal den pc aus dem fenster getreten^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (21. März 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Hast du schon Frost DKs als DD gesehen? Ich nich klär mich auf




das geht, sogar sehr gut....


----------



## skyline930 (21. März 2010)

Mit jeder Klasse ist es einfach ein bisschen rumzugimpen - aber "in der obereren Liga" im DMG mitzumischen, das ist mit jeder Klasse schwer. Von der Rota her ist imo Mietzekatze sehr schwer.

Die Umfrage ist imo recht schwachsinnig: Du hast Mage nicht unterteilt (die sich in der Spielweise extrem unterscheiden), FrostDK vergessen, und BM-Hunter auch vergessen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. März 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Schonmal Magier im PvP gespielt, oder im High-End-Content? Movement usw.
> Magier ist zwar definitiv leichter zu spielen geworden aber das mit dem 3 Tasten-Schwachsinn -.-'




naja...movement hat ja nichts mit der klasse zu tun. bewegen muss sich jeder. ob end-content oder nicht.... das prinzip bleibt das gleiche.


----------



## Firechaos (21. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Furykrieger -.-
> Er ist finde ich die schwerste klasse zu spielen(ka ob dudu schwerer ist nie ne katze gespielt)
> man muss einfahc auf sovieles achten muss aufpassen wann Zerschmettern procct, und Heldenhafter Stoß richtig einsetzen da man sonst kein bissl wut mehr hat
> es gibt soviele gutequipte furys die wenig schaden machen das find ich dann bissl schade
> ...



Ist überhaupt net schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur 4 Angriffe...


----------



## WackoJacko (22. März 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> naja...movement hat ja nichts mit der klasse zu tun. bewegen muss sich jeder. ob end-content oder nicht.... das prinzip bleibt das gleiche.



 /Signed


----------



## Marthum (22. März 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt noch nicht so viele DD's gespielt. Mein Krieger ist eben Tank aus Leidenschaft.

Aber Fury finde ich schon nicht grade sehr leicht. Klar, muss man nur BT und WW auf CD halten, dazu HS einsetzen und bei procc Slam. Aber versuch das mal alles zu koordinieren und dann noch aufpassen, dass du mit HS deine Wut nicht völlig verballerst. Also ich komme mit meinem Gear (Second, aber trotzdem pdk25/icc10er Niveau) kaum über 3,5-4k Boss dps. Beim Trash isses natürlich anders, weil man mit WW und Spalten (mit Glyphe) mehrere Ziele trifft.

Mein Druid Twink auf Level 40 ist Katze und ich muss sagen, ich bin auch da immer letzer von Schaden, weil ich das auch nicht hinbekommen Rota ordentlich zu timen. Klar sagt die dps auf dem Level nicht so viel aus, aber es ist schonmal eine Vorwarnung für Level 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amasi (22. März 2010)

also an alle die wegen des dmg ihrer HYBRID Klassen heulen..

Hybrid klassen machen GEWOLLT weniger dmg als reine DD klassen, einfach aus dem Grund weil sie auf andere specs zurückgreifen können.

Klingt blöd, is aba so!


----------



## Apologist (22. März 2010)

mein warri war immer tank, eines tages meinte ich: " hey specc doch ma auf fury und mach dmg, naja mehr als 2k dps (zu naxx zeiten) kamen da nicht herraus" naja hab dann auf ms geskillt und pvp gemacht.

affli hm hab ich immer gespielt, ok destro hab ich auch gemacht.
aber bin immer affli treu geblieben

hab mein drui als kitty gelevlt, war 80 geh inis und hab net mal 2k dps geschafft, auch mit deutlich besseren gear kamen nicht mehr als 500dps dazu, ich weiß was ich machen muss aber roti hab ich bis heute nicht gecheckt. Naja was is daraus geworden bin heiler geworden und bin zufrieden mit.

so entwickelt sich alles, ob ihr arcan mage, destro lock oder kitty spielt
macht das was euch spaß macht und nicht das was euch andere meinen vorzuschreiben


aktiven pve hab ich schon zu ulduar zeiten aufgegeben, bin auf dem gebiet nur noch casual (aks, pdk, icc rnd, lass es so auf mich zukommen)
dafür bin ich aber gladiator, hab alle pvp erfolge und bin der therapeut des pvps auf meinem server (ich übertreib ein bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## silverlight16 (22. März 2010)

find auch, dass feral ziemlich schwer zu spielen is...ka ob´s dran liegt, dass ich schon ima eule spiel (lvn+raiden) ..komm einfach net klar damit

und warri: schwer zu sagen. hab ich als fury gelvt, vll deshalb hab ich gar kein prob. damit umzugehen (beim lvn kann man ja schritt für schritt lernen: erst blutung dann überwältigen-spoc achten ....)
man mus wirklich auf vielen dingen achten (cds, spocs usw.)
und ja...schwer für die warri, die fury noch nie gespielt habn..und leicht für die warri, die damit lvn ö.ä.^^


----------



## BasiGorgo (22. März 2010)

also kittys sowieso^^ 
bei der rota würd ich mir dir finger brechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings ist ne gute kitty fast so gut wie n muti rogue...zumindest unsere^^
frost dk hat halt ne prioliste statt ner rota und ist sehr procc abhängig...
ich komm damit auch an meine 8,5k dps aber mit deutlich mehr konzentration als bei unholy oder blut.
find eig schade dass unholy den meisten dps macht inzwischen einfach deswegen,
weil unholy eigentlich von der rotation her sowas von simpel ist.
als blut dk haste jez auch net die schwere rota aber musst halt jden gcd ausnutzen bevor deine krankheiten ablaufen,
weil jeder ungenutzt bzw zu spät genutzte gcd nen relativ dps verlust ist.
bei den castern find ich den affli lock schwer^^
aber dämo lock soll schwer sein?
also unser meint du haust deine dots druff und spammst shadowbolt bis du einäschern spammen kannst...
also schwer find ich das jez nich^^


----------



## Klondike (22. März 2010)

feral habe ich gestimmt
zu spielen sind fast alle klassen easy, aber wenn man sie meistern will dann scheiden sich die geister...und beim feral macht jede falsche entscheidung in der rota selbige hinfällig ;-)
beim dk...bin ich mir nicht sicher, könnte auch nen anwärter sein

der rest hat "einfache" prioritäten, oder first come, first serve...

multi schurke und enhancer ausgenommen, da kenn ich keinen näher


----------



## Rikkui (22. März 2010)

Ich persönlich finde Katze am schwersten da man ja dauernt Blutungsschadenerhöhende effekte draufhalten muss und blutungen um mit Schreddern dann gut dmg zu machen aber meistens reichts dann nur für 1-2 ma weil einem dann die energie fehlt xD
ich hab dann auf eule umgespecct weils mir zu blöd geworden is^^


----------



## Cazor (22. März 2010)

Wenn man mal von den DD Klassen absieht, würde ich den Tankkrieger mal einbringen hier.


Mit meinem Tankwarrior hatte ich immer das Gefühl, so richtig kampfbestimmend zu spielen. Geschwindigkeit, Schadensoutputmöglichkeiten der Gruppe über schnellen Aggroaufbau, Movement etc. Es macht ne Menge Spass und wenn man nach dem Raid in die Aktivität guckte, wusste man, was man geleistet hat.

So nah am Geschehen war ich bisher mit keinem meiner andren Chars mehr. Gut, das Tanken ist jetzt einfacher, auch und gerade für Warris. Aber das Feeling ist noch da, du stürzt dich rein (movement, schaun wie was geht, damit auch der Caster kommt, jede Trashgruppe in jeder Ini auswendig kennen am Besten) und gibst alles, das die Schwarte nur so kracht. Ein Auge aufm Omen, eines auf der eigenen HP Leiste, eines am Mob. Öhm, das waren schon 3.. was ist mit Wutmanagement..


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2010)

Nun, Du hast nicht gefragt, welche Klasse am schwersten *gut* zu spielen ist - und da hättte der Krieger in allen Formen gewonnen.


----------



## WackoJacko (22. März 2010)

silverlight16 schrieb:


> find auch, dass feral ziemlich schwer zu spielen is...ka ob´s dran liegt, dass ich schon ima eule spiel (lvn+raiden) ..komm einfach net klar damit
> 
> und warri: schwer zu sagen. hab ich als fury gelvt, vll deshalb hab ich gar kein prob. damit umzugehen (beim lvn kann man ja schritt für schritt lernen: erst blutung dann überwältigen-spoc achten ....)
> man mus wirklich auf vielen dingen achten (cds, spocs usw.)
> und ja...schwer für die warri, die fury noch nie gespielt habn..und leicht für die warri, die damit lvn ö.ä.^^




Naja selbst für die wo kein fury gelevelt haben dürfte es net schwer fallen wenn man weiß wie dps an bossen bzw an trash geht und das lernt man schneller (mit Addons die die zB Slam Procc anzeigen) als so manch andere rotas oder nicht-rotas.

Das sage ich aus Erfahrung und auch weil ich selber Fury in PDK usw... zocke.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> So nah am Geschehen war ich bisher mit keinem meiner andren Chars mehr. Gut, das Tanken ist jetzt einfacher, auch und gerade für Warris. Aber das Feeling ist noch da, du stürzt dich rein (movement, schaun wie was geht, damit auch der Caster kommt, jede Trashgruppe in jeder Ini auswendig kennen am Besten) und gibst alles, das die Schwarte nur so kracht. Ein Auge aufm Omen, eines auf der eigenen HP Leiste, eines am Mob. Öhm, das waren schon 3.. was ist mit Wutmanagement..



zu classic gibts keinen vergeich, da konnte nur der warri wirklich tanken. zu bc musste man bei grösseren gruppen wirklich alles geben...manche waren ohne cc fast nicht tankbar.....der pala ging durch u hielt mit einer taste die aggro von allen....

der deff warri ist jetzt bei weitem einfacher zu spielen als früher.... für mich bleibt er trotzdem der einzig wahre tank.


----------



## Löx1 (22. März 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Oh doch machen sie,wenn sie gut gespielt sind.Und genau das is schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/signed .... ich zieh mit meinem Frost DK (auf T9Gearstatus =crapgear) noch meine blutigen oder unheiligen Kollegen sowohl im Single als auch Multitarget DPS extrem weit ab

im highendbereich ist das derzeit bekanntlich ja noch anders, aber warten wir mal auf 3.3.3 was da so abgeht ^^

also FrostDK bitte in die Liste mit aufnehmen


----------



## Finx (22. März 2010)

Damals war es der dudu, weil viele mit dem nicht klar gekommen sind.

Heute in pve würde ich sagen keine ddler klasse , finde das heiler mehr drauf haben müssen , gerade wenn es situations bedingt ist.
Für mich erst Heiler klassen dann Tanks dann die ddler .


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (22. März 2010)

ich persönlich spiele warri(fury, ms) und schami(heal,ele). natürlich hatte ich auch meine einblicke in die anderen klassen (acc eines kolegen etc.^^) aber ich muss sagen, mit ein wenig movement, verstand, etc. lässt sich jede klasse gut spielen. es ist auch klar dass ich, mangels erfahrung, nicht aus jeder klasse alles rausholen kann, aber wie schon erwähnt spiele ich selber praktisch nur 2 klassen. ich finde, dass es jeder klasse etwas leichtes und auch 'was schwieriges hat. beim warri z.b. das wechseln von haltungen wenn charge, abfangen cd hat. dies lässt sich aber von makros natürlich vereinfachen^^. ich kann nicht leugnen, dass manche klassen anderen unterlegen sind, falls hinter dem monitor zwei etwa gleich starke spieler sitzen und das eq auch in etwa gleich ist. im enteffekt gleicht sich diese "overpowertheit" aber relativ aus.

-->ich stütze mich manchmal auf pvp


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (22. März 2010)

Hab das Schmusekätzchen gewählt, wobei ich die Katze nicht wirklich schwer, sondern eher anspruchsvoll finde. Du kannst halt nich einfach ma random 2-3 Tasten drücken oder hast wie beim Vergelter eher ne FIFO-Prio (FIFO = First in, first out = das, was ready is, wird gecastet).
Ich find Katze sogar einfach....Aufpassen, dass Wildes Brüllen, Zerfetzen, Zerfleischen und Krallenhieb nich auslaufen, mit Shreddern Kombopunkte aufbauen (damit hat man praktischerweise gleichzeitig das "hinterm Mob stehen" mit drin), aus diversen AoE-Spells rausrennen bzw rechtzeitig vom Boss wegrennen (dank unserer DoTs machen wir auch noch Schaden am Boss, wenn wir schon rennen, vorausgesetzt, die DoTs ticken noch).....Das wars im Groben....gut, dann gibts noch situationsbedingte Sachen wie "dem Healer Anregen geben" oder "oh Mist, der Healer kriegt den Tank nich gehealt *Raubtierschläge-Instant-Heilende Berührung cast*".....

Tante Edit hat mich dran erinnert, dass ich "Berserker" und "Tigerfuror" vergessen hab...Ich benutz die automatisch (besonders Tigerfuror)...Bemerk das eig nur selten ^_^


----------



## Super PePe (22. März 2010)

habe alles angekreuzt
es fehlt aber der frost dk dd [x] 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dankin (22. März 2010)

Ich kenn nicht viele Klassen, doch die Schwierigkeit zeigt sich doch erst in Situationen die nicht vollkommen durchgeplant sind. Also eher nicht in einem Raid wo man die Rota über ne halbe Ewigkeit auf nen Boss haut, sondern halt ob man in ner Random Gruppe auch bei unvorhergesehener Bewegung, chaotischem Aggromanagement, usw. seine Aufgabe noch optimal leisten kann.
Beispiel Krieger Tank: Wenn ich auf nem Boss Aggro halten muss, dann drück ich eben 4 Tasten und stütz mein Gesicht aufm Handrücken auf (denn die Maus brauch nicht). In einer Hero hingegen habe ich sicher 15 Tasten auf Abruf, es ist verdammt wichtig wie ich mich bewege (sonst macht kein Nahkampf-DD mehr Schaden, weil sie dauernd den Mobs nachrennen), was wann gedrückt wird und oft muss ich noch die Kamera-Distanz mitten im Kampf wechseln, weil ich wieder einen Aggro-Mob zurückholen muss (aber die Pixel des Wandbehangs es nicht zulassen, dass ich ihn anklicke).
Beispiel Krieger Fury: Wenn ich nur hinterm Boss stehe und gelangweilt auf Zerschmettern warte, sieht das ähnlich aus wie beim Tank (4 Tasten). In einer Hero werde ich aber gefordert. Da sind Welten im Spielstil erforderlich um mal eben 3.5k statt 2.5k zu fahren. Der Tank bewegt sich und man ist sofort ausser Reichweite (da kannst noch so auf die Rota und Zerschmettern achten, DPS und Wut bleibt 0. ^^). Die Mobs stehen weit auseinander, man muss sich richtig positionieren damit Wirbelwind alle trifft. Der Tank hält schlecht Aggro, also heisst es hier genau zu timen. Dazu kommt unterbrechen von Magiern die nicht im Target sind, solche die ausbüchsen mal eben Abfangen, damit sie ne weile gestunnt sind und der Tank sie zurückholen kann.
In solchen Situationen zeigt sich doch erst ob eine Klasse wirklich schwer zu Spielen ist (respektive man immer noch hohen Schaden fahren kann). Okeh, der Content (Heros) ist lächerlich einfach, ergo ist es egal ob ich da mit 2k oder 5k DPS als DD durchgehe. Aber hier gehts ja um die Schwierigkeit einer Klasse an sich (für max DPS). Und da finde ich Nahkampfklassen schon etwas schwieriger, einfach weil man eben neben seiner Rota auch dauernd noch in Bewegung ist und das in unvorhergesehene Richtungen. Als Fern-DD liegt die Schwierigkeit wohl in der Cast-Zeit und dem Ableben des Mobs, aber das ist eher ein Problem des einfachen Contents, als der Klasse...


----------



## MadMat (22. März 2010)

Overskilled schrieb:


> Ich hab nen shadow .. mi8t dem ich eig für mein gear schlechtes dps hab ... hab icc gear un nochn bissl t9 mit t10.5 und fahr nur um die 4 k dps -.- need tipps ^^



würd sagen www.shadowpriest.com

bin bei 7.3k an arthas phase 1 (10er) oder bei festergut, und da muss man sich so selten bewegen, genug zeit zum casten *g* bissi equip noch und leut wie
ich schaffen auch noch mehr dps.

grüße


----------



## MadMat (22. März 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Schonmal Magier im PvP gespielt, oder im High-End-Content? Movement usw.
> Magier ist zwar definitiv leichter zu spielen geworden aber das mit dem 3 Tasten-Schwachsinn -.-'



Muss daran liegen was man in den 5ern so sieht, dass er so so meint.

Was passiert denn da gross? Was sieht man ständig? 

FlächenPull : => Taste 1 : Flammenstoss; Taste 2 : Blizzard und wieder von vorn. Ähm, Was war Taste 3? Glaub Eisbarriere oder Wasserele ;-)

Wer seinen Mage ernsthaft spielt macht natürlich was sinniges. Wie bei jeder Klasse.

Ich finde z.B. Schurken in sofern immer schlimm, als dass man immer hintern Boss rennt und ne weile braucht, bis man in Fahrt kommt. Es sei denn, man
startet nicht im Stealth. Meisst sind die Mobs tot, bevor man so richtig los legt. An grösseren Bossen sicher was anderes.

Als Shadow.. naja... umfangreicher, wenn man alles nutzt. Bin der Meinung: Entweder man guggt auf reinen Dmg oder man spielt umsichtig.
Wo es reine Dmg-Bosse sind ist nix mit Umsicht, da ist druff ballern angesagt.
Rota in der Form gibts ja nicht. Nur ne Prioliste, die aber später an eine Rota nah ran kommt, dennoch: Trinq ebenso einbauen wie andere Klassen usw.

Katzen haben eine Menge was sie tun können, ich finde es eher schwer sich die passenden Attacken rauszusuchen. Welche machen gerade Sinn und bringen
effektiv mehr. Lieber den "Stun/Betäuben" oder doch lieber bluten lassen. Lieber 5 Combo oder doch nen Biss.....

BM spielen nicht soviel, da sie nicht den "IMBA"-Dmg machen (ich hasse die "Wortkombi"). Zu spielen ist Jäger ebenfalls leicht, aber um das Maximum aus seiner
Klasse zu holen .... da ist jede nicht so einfach.

Grüße


----------

